# which is better



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a 66 4 door hard top impala and i want to know which paint is better candy color or chameleon :biggrin: 



Last edited by ElEnano at Sep 11 2003, 04:54 PM


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

CANDY :0 :0 :0


----------

